# Interval Cadence to increase FTP



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've started doing intervals on a trainer now that seasonal inclimate weather has arrived. 6x5s at 95 to 100% of FTP and 2x20s at 85% of FTP. Yesterday on the 2x20's I did the first interval at 83 RPM average, and the second at 95 RPM, with the second higher because the first 20 minute interval didn't raise my heart rate as much relative to my recovery segment. Reflecting on it now, I probably should have stuck with one or the other I guess but am wondering which tends to have the bigger impact on FTP, higher or lower cadence or do they have the same impact? Should I be doing the intervals at one cadence? My normal riding cadence is more in the range of 80 to 85, not 95. Thoughts?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

You should use whatever cadence is easiest to produce the most power. Other than that, it doesn't matter. On the trainer, I'll do 3 minutes at x rpms, then at 5, then add another 5, then start going back down, just to avoid boredom.


----------

